# الخطوة الاولى من برنامج التسعير و حساب الكميات



## مجدي اللوقا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم،
كنت قد تحدثت اني بصدد عمل برنامج للتسعير و حساب الكميات ، و طرحه عليكم ، و بالاطلاع على بعض مشاركات الاخوة طلبوا بان يتم عمل البرنامج خطوة بخطوة معهم على ان نستفيد كلنا انشاء الله ، و بناء على ذلك اضع بين ايديكم اول خطوة للبرنامج في انتظار تعليقاتكم و اقتراحاتكم و اضافاتكم عليه حتى يتسنى لي التعديل و الخطوة الأولى عبارة عن :
1. job information : و فيها تضع معلومات عن المشروع و القائمين عليه .... الخ ( انظر الملف)
2. B.O.Q : و هي جدول الكميات و قد حاولت بقدر المستطاع أن اضع جميع البنود التي قد تواجهنا بأي مشروع و بالنظر إلى الجدول في الملف فإنه يحتوي على عدة اعمدة هذه تفسيرها:

* BILL NO. : رقم جدول الكميات مثال جدول A , جدول 1 ، جدول 2 ....... الخ
* COST CODE : كود التسعير لكل بند و الذي سيتم البدء به بعض سماع اقتراحاتكم على سبيل المثال كود رقم CCA-1 يعني جدول تسعير البند رقم 1 في جدول كميات رقم (A ) و الـ CC اختصار لـ COST CODE .
* Qty. Code : كود حساب الكميات لكل بند و الذي انتهيت من كود جدول رقم A , و كود رقم 1 : مثال لو نظرنا الى البند الذي يحمل مود رقم qc1-1 , و ذهبنا الي الشيت رقم QC1 سنجد جدول حساب الكميات لهذا البند أي أن الكود يعني حساب جدول الكميات للبند رقم 1 في جدول الكميات 1. 
و هكذا ...........
مع العلم أن جداول حساب الكميات مربوطة بمعادلات مع جدول الكميات الرئيسي و كذلك سيكون تحليل الأسعار

* باقى الأعمدة هي الاعمدة الاعتيادية فأول عمود لوضع الكمية المرصودة من قبل الاستشاري و الثاني للكمية المحسوبة من قبل حاسب الكميات و الثالث وحدة القياس و الرابع السعر الافرادي للبند و الذي سوف يرتبط مع تحليل الأسعار و الخامس السعر الاجماليز
أرجو ان يكون الامر واضح و بانتظار تعليقاتكم على طربقة العمل هل ستكون مفيدة و سهلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اتمنى ذلك
شكرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الزميل مجدي
انت رائع ، وأنا من أشد المؤيدين لمشروعك،لأنه فعلا ممتاز،وممكني المساهمة بخبرتي المتواضعة
معادلة عمود Total Price غير صحيحة يجب ان تضرب الكمية بالسعر
يجب اعتماد أكواد ممكن فهم معناها بسهولة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل رائع و مفيد

وننتظر ملاحظات الاخوة الزملاء ومداخلاتهم


دمت بكل خير بعطائك الرائد اخونا الكريم مجدي اللوقا


----------



## Eng.A1 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

والله ممتاز يا باشمهندس
هو التعليق الوحيد ليا
انو ال Unit Price
هتساوي قسمة توتال السعر للبند (Qty - Calculated ضرب سعر الوحده) على Qty - Bill
عشان تحتفظ بالكمية المقدمه في العطاء حيث لايصح التغيير فيها
لكن الملف لو كمل هيبقى ممتاز ومجودك فيه اكثر من رائع
وخلينا نتناقش عشان في الآخر تكون المحصله برنامج كامل


----------



## مجدي اللوقا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم /
الأخوة الأعزاء شكرا لكم لمتابعتكم الموضوع و تعليقاتكم ، و انشاء الله سبحانه و تعلاي سأقوم بالانتهاء من المشروع و تنزيله على الموقع و الأخذ بالاعتبار ملاحظاتكم انشاء الله .
الأخ eng.a1 : لا أعرف ان كان يمنع تغيير الكميات الموجودة أصولا حيث اننا هنا في ابوظبي نقوم بتغييرها حيث انه يوجد بعض الكميات الغير منطقية اطلاقا و التي يصعب وضع سعر وحدة دون تغيير الكمية سأعطيك مثالا : في أحد المشاريع كان جدول الكميات يحتوى على 80 شباك الومنيوم و بالرجوع الى مخططات المشروع كانت الشبابيك 8 شبابيك فقط و كان سعر الشباك الواحد 75,000 الف درهم أي لو اردت المحافظة على الكمية الاصلية و هي 80 شباك سيكون السعر الافرادي للشباك 7500 درهم لتحافظ على السعر الاجمالي و هنا تكمن الخطورة ؟، ففي حالة وضعت 80 شباك و وضعت السعر الافرادي 7500 درهم للشباك الواحد فقط و طلب منك أضافة اعمال تغييريه لهذا البند باضافة عدد من الشبابيك ستحاسب على ان سعر الشباك 7500 درهم بينما سيكلفك أكثر من ذلك بكثير و ستكون الخسارة.

و شكرا لكم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## رياض450 (30 أبريل 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه لكن لو كانت الجداول على برنامج الاكسس ممكن تكون افضل ، يسلموا ايديك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 مايو 2010)

*شكر خاص للمهندس مجدي ومداخلة متواضعة*



مجدي اللوقا قال:


> السلام عليكم /
> الأخوة الأعزاء شكرا لكم لمتابعتكم الموضوع و تعليقاتكم ، و انشاء الله سبحانه و تعلاي سأقوم بالانتهاء من المشروع و تنزيله على الموقع و الأخذ بالاعتبار ملاحظاتكم انشاء الله .
> الأخ eng.a1 : لا أعرف ان كان يمنع تغيير الكميات الموجودة أصولا حيث اننا هنا في ابوظبي نقوم بتغييرها حيث انه يوجد بعض الكميات الغير منطقية اطلاقا و التي يصعب وضع سعر وحدة دون تغيير الكمية سأعطيك مثالا : في أحد المشاريع كان جدول الكميات يحتوى على 80 شباك الومنيوم و بالرجوع الى مخططات المشروع كانت الشبابيك 8 شبابيك فقط و كان سعر الشباك الواحد 75,000 الف درهم أي لو اردت المحافظة على الكمية الاصلية و هي 80 شباك سيكون السعر الافرادي للشباك 7500 درهم لتحافظ على السعر الاجمالي و هنا تكمن الخطورة ؟، ففي حالة وضعت 80 شباك و وضعت السعر الافرادي 7500 درهم للشباك الواحد فقط و طلب منك أضافة اعمال تغييريه لهذا البند باضافة عدد من الشبابيك ستحاسب على ان سعر الشباك 7500 درهم بينما سيكلفك أكثر من ذلك بكثير و ستكون الخسارة.
> 
> و شكرا لكم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


 

شكرا جزيلا أخي مجدي على مجهودك الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك, هذا أولا. وإذا سمحت لي بمداخلة متواضعة فستكون ثانيا وهي:

تعقيبك صحيح في عقود التكليف المباشر للمقاول من قبل صاحب العمل بحدود قيمة الأعمال المنجزة و ضمن ما يسمى بعقود مشاريع ذات طبيعة خاصة او تلك التي يسمح أو يطلب فيها تعديل الكميات حسب الرسومات. أما في عقود المناقصات فيتم التسعير بموجب الكميات الأصلية الواردة في العطاءات بغض النظر عن مدى دقتها او صحتها فهي فقط إرشادية والمهم هو سعرها. والتعامل معها لتجنب الخسارة يعتمد على طريقة نوع عقد المشروع هل هو عقد مناقصة سعر الوحدة (unit price contract) ام هو عقد مناقصة سعر مقطوعية ( lumpsum contract)؟ 

فإذا كان العقد بسعر الوحدة فيتم وضع سعر الوحدة الفعلي (لأن التنافس عليها) وللكمية الواردة بجدول العطاء, ولا خوف من الخسارة لأنه في حالة طلب إضافات حسب الرسومات فسيتم التسعير حسب سعر الوحدة المتفق عليه مع إمكانية التفاوض لاحقا على تخفيض او زيادة في سعر الوحدة حسب الكميات الإضافية المطلوبة.

أما إذا كان العقد مقطوعية فيتم أولا مراجعة الكميات الصحيحة للمشروع من الرسومات والمواصفات ثم التسعير عليها بسعر الوحدة الفعلي لمعرفة إجمالي قيمة المشروع الفعلي (الذي يتم التنافس عليه) ثم إعادة حساب ما يسمى بالسعر الوزني لسعر الوحدة وتوزيعه على الكمية الواردة بجدول العطاء وذلك حتى لا يتعرض للخسارة بسبب شرط تنفيذ المشروع كاملا حسب الرسومات. وإذا خشى المقاول أن لا ترسي المناقصة علية لإرتفاع السعر الإجمالي للمشروع بسبب السعر الوزني فيجوز له - في الحالات التي يسمح له بذلك - ان يرفق قائمة مستقلة بالأعمال التي يراها زيادة على كميات جدول العطاء مع إحمالي أسعارها, و يكون تسعيره لها ولكميات جدول العطاء بسعر الوحده الفعلي وليس السعر الوزني. 

وبناء على ما تقدم أقترح إضافة عمودين لجدول التسعير الذي أعده المهندس مجدي يخصص واحد منه للكمية الواردة بجداول العطاء. والعمود الإضافي الأخر يخصص لسعر الوحدة الوزني.




ملاحظة:
في المشاريع الحكومية العامة يصدر بنوع عقودها قوانين منظمة حسب تشريعات المناقصات المتبعة في الدولة (مثلا المبدأ المتبع في قانون مناقصات المشاريع الحكومية في اليمن هو مبدأ عقد المقطوعية مع نسبة لا تتجاوز 20% من قيمة العقد للأعمال التغييرية / الإضافية وقد يستثنى من ذلك -بقرار من الوزير المختص- المشاريع الخطية مثل الطرقات والتمديدات الصحية والكهربائية ونحو ذلك). اما المشاريع الخاصة فهي حرة في إتباع مبدأ العقد الذي يناسبها.

مع خالص التحية والتقدير لسخاء جهد المهندس المبدع مجدي.


----------



## wal_dab (3 مايو 2010)

جهد مبارك اخي الكريم
يمكن تطوير البرنامج من حيث تحليل اسعار البنود لاستخدامه في تقدير التكاليف والمناقصات حيث انه مثلا
بند قواعد مسلحة يشمل تحليل السعر (خرسانة+حديد تسليح+شدة خشبية+ملف تربيط ومسامير+عزل مائي) من حيث المواد والعمالة والفاقد والربح .... الخ
اعتقد ان ذلك بحاجة الى جهد وتعاون كبيرين لاكمال البرنامج.
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد قدورة (4 مايو 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## عبدالله حميد علي (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله في جهدك هذا


----------



## عبدالله حميد علي (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله في الجهود المبذولة


----------



## the poor to god (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الموضوع لكن فى شىء عوزك توضحه ليه عملته كده اجد ان البند الواحد مثل بند ازالة المخلفات demolition انك دخلته فى صفحة خاصة وحطيت تحته خانة للتسلسل وقمت بتكرارة الى ما شاء الله وكذلك كل بند من الاعمال مثل الحفر الى اخره ونحن لا نلجأ الى هذه الطريقة الا عندما يكون البند متكرر وكل نوع منه ليه سعر مختلف ارجو ان توضح مفهومك من هذا حتى تزيل عنى الارتياب وشكرا


----------



## سهيل وائل (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ولكن هذا بالنسبة للمشروعات المتكاملة فهل عندك الامكانية لفصل تسعير تركيب مواسير الشيلارات فقط لانى احاول ان اخذ مقاولة من الباطن لتركيب المواسير والاجهزة الخاصة بدائرة مياة التبريد وشكرا


----------



## eehaboo (12 يوليو 2010)

والله الملف تعبان عليه ويمكن ان تقدم افضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (12 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم على الجهد الطيب*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يوليو 2010)

الله يوفقك 
ونحن
في انتظار العمل العظيم متكامل


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
شكر


----------



## abbed alhaj (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على الجدول الله يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## شادي الطيب (28 أغسطس 2010)

عند لم يظهر شئ مهو السبب
هل لان الاوفس عندي2003


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على الجهد الطيب


----------



## yousefrad (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي على هذا الجهد الكبير والمميز واعتقد ان هذا العمل يتوافق بشكل كبير مع عقود مناقصة سعر الوحدة لكن اود ان اشير الة ان جداول الكميات يجب ان تكون حسب الاختصاص في نوع المنشا الهندسي المراد عمل تسعير لة اي ان الطرق وبنودها ان تكون في ملف خاص الابنية وبنودها في جدول خاص ايضا وهكذا لكن اعود واقول بانة عمل مميز ساكون من المشاركين ان شاء اللة فية


----------



## bjalil (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank's


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جهد رائع ومشكور اخي مجدي اللوقا ...وبانتظار استمرارك في التطوير والعطاء...زادكم الله... وبارك في وقتك.


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## صااحب مشروع (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية ياغالي


----------



## engwsk (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا 
لكن من اجل الاعمال الكهربائية والميكانيكية كيف تم التفصيل


----------



## muzza (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود مقدر تشكر عليه

عندي سؤال
كيف حساب كمية الفاقد للبلاط؟
وهل توضع في جداول الكميات؟
وشكرا


----------



## eng.ahmed kamal (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يا بشمهندس وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وفى انتظار استكمال الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## ishehata (21 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل جيد ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

زملائي
السلام عليكم
هل يوجد برنامج لتسعير أعمال التكييف من أجل طرح مشروع للمنافسة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بصراحة انت رائع وكل مشاركاتك رائعة جدا 
وفقك الله ونفع بك


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## z3mhm92 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

من يعرف هذا البرنامج من شركة نومي تك www.nomitech.eu برنامج في حساب تكاليف المشاريع المستوى الاول


----------



## engmhelal (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sumer1 (23 يناير 2011)

مشككككور جزاك الله


----------



## MSH1234 (25 يناير 2011)

Can you please help in getting software for the electrical estimation and 
manuals or hand books for the cost estimation/manhour estimation for the electrical installations of projects


----------



## nezar.a.a (27 يناير 2011)

عمل جميل و منظم
يمكن إضافة عمود إضافي يعطى كمرجع و يكون عبارة عن عامل تقييم لكل مجموعة من الأعمال ( حفريات، إنشائية، كهربائية، صرف صحي ،..... الخ) ، و يمكن لاحقا التحكم و تغيير قيمه هذه العوامل بسهولة لتغيير السعر النهائي و تعديله دون الخوض في كل بند على حدة .... !!!! ( )


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2011)

جهد مشكور


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (14 فبراير 2011)

نشكرك وندعوا لك بالخير كله


----------



## املاك (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر النجار (30 يونيو 2011)

موضوع متميز كلنا نحتاج اليه


----------



## بن دحمان (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## molateam2 (5 يوليو 2011)

نحنا عندنا بنحتاج نعمل تحلليل للبند عشان نقدر نحدد سعر الوحدة وساعات بيكون عندك اكتر من خيار في طريقة التنفيذ مثلا بند صب عمود 30*30 بمقاومة 25 ساعات بتحتاج تقارن احسن تصبه بي خرسانة جاهزة ولا خلاط عمال من اي جنسية وكدا فتلاقي انك بتحتاج تفاصيل عن طريقة التنفيذ عشان تحدد سعر الوحدة (بنقسمة الى مواد مصنعيات معدات اخرى وهي بتشمل نثريات واشياء صغيرة بعدين نضيف التكاليف الادارية ولارباح) ودي اكتر جزؤ بياخد زمن مقارنة مع حساب الكميات حساب الكميات والتحليل بياخد زمن كتييير وبيبقا عندك زمن بسيط تكون فيه استراتيجية العطاء وكيف تحمل الارباح على البنود (ساعات بتشتغل باستراتيجية انك تربح معظم الربح على الخرسانات بدل التشطيب عشان يكون عندك سيوله ) المهم انت لو قدرت توصل لجمع صيغ التنفيذ وتضيفها ممكن توصل لبرنامج ممكن بيعة باسعار تعيشك ملك باقي ايامك (في ناس حاليا بعملو في الموضوع دا لكن لسا عليهم) عشان توصل لاحترافية محتاج تقدر تدعم بطريقة ما اي اسلوب كتابة للمواصفة وتقدر تربطه مع التحليل المناسب معظم العقود ممكن تحصل على جدول الكيات في ملف اكسل ناس بتكتب بالعربي وناس بالانجليزي وناس بتكتب مواصفة واضحة وناس لا (لو حاولت توصل للطريقة الصح حترجع لـ uniformat smm7 وبصراحة انا بالنسبة لي دخت ) عشان يكون عند برنامجك قيمة محتاج اقدر اطبقة على اي عقد باسرع وقت عشان يبقا عندي وقت العب في التسعير بدل اضيع وقتي في عمل روتيني دي النقطة
وتقبل فائق حبي واحترامي


----------



## eng: issa (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## علي الدبس (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير​thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks ,thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks , 
thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks thanks , thanks , thanks ,thanks ​​​​


----------



## ahmad osman (16 نوفمبر 2011)

افدنا افادك الله


----------



## diala82 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انامشترك جديد معكم واريد ان استفيد منكم ومن خبراتكم انا اعرف طريقة حساب الكميات للمواد ولا اعرف كيف احسب المصنعيه والمواد واي زيادات اخري


----------



## diala82 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اسعار المواد


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## smferoz (8 فبراير 2012)

Thanks A Lot


----------



## usfrizk (11 فبراير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## usfrizk (11 فبراير 2012)

شكراً
جزيلاً


----------



## usfrizk (11 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## EN.halema (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور على جهودك 
أنا أيضا مهتم بهذا الموضوع وأحاول أن أطلع على أحدث البحوث والرسائل المنشوره فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## smferoz (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا.جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس على الصياد (10 أبريل 2012)

شكر لاخوانى المساهمين فى كافة الموضوعات بالمنتدى على الجهد المبذول ........... و انا اشعر فيه بالاخلاص شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسن احمد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (28 نوفمبر 2012)

زميلنا مجدي صاحب الموضوع ، اين انت ؟ لماذا لا تتابع ردود الزملاء؟
عسا المانع خير يا رب


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## قرزة (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر 
بس في ملاحظة وهي جعل العمود الوحدة قبل عمود الكميات


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافيه على الملف المرفق


----------



## احمد شافعى (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## princehema (22 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 مايو 2013)

مل رائع ومفيد


----------



## ابو نابغ (31 مايو 2013)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووور ع المجهود


----------



## Tarek_82 (13 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم لقبولي في المنتدى 
مع امتناني لاهتمامكم


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوكامل ابويوسف (3 مارس 2014)

جهد رائع...استمر


----------



## M ELKADY (10 مارس 2014)

انا جديد في المنتدي واعلم ان هذة المشاركات من عام 2009 ولاكن احب ان اسجل اعجابي بمدي الحب والاحترام والايثار في جميع الحوارات وشكر خاص للقائمين ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه امين .


----------



## مؤسسة طلائع الورود (17 مارس 2014)

جميل ياباشا وبارك الله فيك


----------

